# Thwarted



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

As you may know, I am the mystery writer our illustrious friend, C2C, referenced in his research to determine if I was who I said I was. We had exchanged messages and arranged for a telephone call at precisely 7pm Mountain Time last night for an interview about his snaring prowess. Got my questions on paper in front of me, hit the call button on my cell phone only to discover it wouldn't call Canada.

Not a thing I could do to communicate the dilemma without signing up for a more expensive plan, so I sent a PM to our friend in hopes that he would understand that I hadn't stood him up - at least not intentionally.

We will be working through it all, and if necessary, C2C has offered to call me instead. We'll get there!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh I'm sure he'll come through.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well I could have told you he works for peta... ????????????


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Az every one on here works for

People 
Eating 
Tasty 
Animals


----------

